# Walkthrough Solve!



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## cxinlee (Mar 18, 2013)

It's pretty good. If you did more of those, it would be better.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 18, 2013)

Not everybody does their F2L inserts the same way so SLOW down so we can see what you're doing. A walk through solve isn't much of a walk through if you go full speed!


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice, however i think it would've been better if you had more solves.


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll do it slowly next time...


----------

